# Winged Beast mech. wings costume.......



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

wow that is ... awesome... go for it. sounds like you need some costumed fun time  let some one else take charge for a bit


i can almost see it, hiding behind some trash cans or boxes then popping those wings up and jumping out at startled ToTers, watching them scatter... yeah you need to do it!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, and you did give me a good idea. I can see myself hiding behind a big bush with our foggers running and Tiki's burning.....then suddently in the fog you hear a wing beat and see in the haze of fog a large black wing thing coming your way....how cool. Reminds me of the scene in JP3 on the swinging bridge when the large Dino bird shows up, or maybe a scene from the movie " When darkness falls " with the Tooth Fairy........dang I've seen too many movies huh....lol? Man I'm digging this !!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd be interested in detailed pics of the wings for constructing my own. I've seen several on web sites, but these look like they hang nice. Besides, I want to modify a set to open differently (aka one hand operation).


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

sumrtym said:


> I'd be interested in detailed pics of the wings for constructing my own. I've seen several on web sites, but these look like they hang nice. Besides, I want to modify a set to open differently (aka one hand operation).


The box was nice size and the pics on it look great, the wings looked very detail. Their were instructions on the side of the box as well. An 8' wing spand sounds perfect too, thats an imposing figure in the dark. I'll take some pics after I get it and post them here. They do look very similar to the Jeepers Creepers creature they way they hang and cup around you a bit.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Jul 7, 2004)

sumrtym said:


> I'd be interested in detailed pics of the wings for constructing my own. I've seen several on web sites, but these look like they hang nice. Besides, I want to modify a set to open differently (aka one hand operation).


I actually built Gargoyle wings that operated like that 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...55-ever-won-costume-contest-8.html#post487454


However what I did was run cables down my legs and hooked the cables on an Aluminium bracket like this.
 _
_____|

When I crouched the wings were closed when I stood up they would Open. No one could figure out how I was making them work.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Here's a better pic......*

This might help some and a much better pic. My wife and boy loved it, so I now have permission to get it even tho I'm already over budget....ExtremeCostumes.com: Gothic Wings, Black Wings, Bat Wings, Feather Wings, Black and Burgundy Feather Wings


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

looks fun 

Watch out for wind resitance when you run 
you dont want to break them .. or acidently fly up & get stuck in a tree ha-ha


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Lol,....yeah and I was thinking of jumping off the garage roof and soaring like an eagle, just like in my dreams. Well dang went in the store today with a coupon and I missed quoted the price which is the same as the web site of $49 (note; Party City and Party America are the same....confusing) . The $10 extra bucks threw me curve, oh well I'll go back next week after payday (they only have 2 in stock....eeek).


----------



## Trader Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

That . . . is . . . AWESOME!!! The wings would be a perfect addition to my costume. I don't like the veins, though. What would one use to repaint the wings? Are they fabric or plastic?

I found a red pair at this site for $29.99, but I don't know how reputable the store is. Plus, it comes with a shirt instead of a chest piece, and you don't get a set of horns or teeth.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

We got those wings last year. Be careful because the strings aren't as strong as they should be and break easily.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I like the Gothic Beast wings with a breast plate better, not much into the color red plus shirts never fit me right anyhow. Also can't hide Red as well as the color black and with the foggers running I can be a bit more sneaky in black.I'm gonna get the Gothic Beast wings next week and post some pics of it after I get home and open it up. Yeah it will be awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Those look great bozz, can't wait to see your pictures. It's an awesome concept, I really like that the wings move. You will scare the snot out of the TOTers!!!


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

As a Kool effect since the costume reminds me of a gargoyle. Why not act as a gargoyle prop, so when people get close you come to life and scare them. use strobes so they cant tell if your real, and fog.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Hooch, you guys are certainly giving me ideas and confidence and I love the Gargoyle idea. My yard maze is U shaped, start in the front sideyard and enter the garage in the back service door where I may stand or squat down with my wings cup around me and then open slowly as a animated prop would do in the fog......gosh I'm digging this role. I went to the store today again and look at them, just waiting on some kind of discount (other than my $ 5 one) before I get them. Also want to check the other stores out halloween express,Cow halloween and Halloween USA to open down the street from me before I get them. But after I do I promise to take pics and post....should be cool, I do like Gargoyles and think I would make a decent one.


----------



## Trader Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

Check out these other types of wings that I found. They don't move, but the variation in style and colors is nice. I do think they're posable.


----------



## Eyesofgrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings! New here - what a great forum! I've had my eye on these wings for quite a while and glad to see someone else has / is using them too!
In our haunted house this year Hubby wants to dress like the Jeepers Creepers reaper - mask, wings and the whole nine - and actually pace around on the roof, picking up a bone or a limb to knaw on occasionally and scare the TOTs waiting to get into the house. (We only let in 2-3 at a time so we have a big line for a few hours.) 
Anyway - I think we'll get these wings too!
I've found the mask / hat but it's more like the real deal and costs $150. I guess that's not so bad all things considered but I also know Hubby is wanting more cash to go into the graveyard budget. Has anyone seen a cheaper knockoff / replica Creeper mask / hat anywhere? I figure from the roof a knockoff could look real enough......


----------



## Trader Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

There are three different versions here.


----------



## Eyesofgrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome - licensed and cheaper too! Thanks so much!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Wing beast on trampoline*

Cool ideas everbody.I'm gonna be on the trampoline with the wings as a caged creature bouncing and flapping my wings......how cool would that be ?!?!? We have a "U" shaped trail from the side of the house and into the garage maze so they have to walk around the trampoline with me the creeper in it.See the pics below....what do ay think ?


----------



## Eyesofgrey (Sep 11, 2008)

AWESOME set up! Will be a scary place to be on Hal nite! 
Just be careful on that trampoline with the costume on! 
I just broke my foot a few weeks ago so I am always watching out for fall potential now LOL!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Perfect!! Make sure that you are lit enough so that everyone can see you. Can't wait to see pics of the final image.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Trampoline Terror !!!!*

Thanks again .......we do have 4 Tiki's up and 2 more to go so should be anuff light. See what I did to the Tramp. Do I need more ???


----------

